# Insurance In Japan



## Rich C (Feb 16, 2003)

Anyone know a good insurance company in Japan that can do me a good deal and speak at least a little English?

I have heard it's about the smae price as the UK.

Ta Rich


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Rich,

Insurance here seems to bear no relation to anything I've seen in the UK!!
Try talking to the guys at Occidental . I'm sure that they'll help you out.


----------

